# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Autentica registro IVA

## federikozza

Buongiorno, un cliente ha bisogno di autenticare il registro IVA per una pratica di recupero credito. Ho stampato il registro per l'autentica ma in Comune il segretario non l'ha voluta autenticare dicendo che:
1. L'autentica può essere fatta anche dal Commercialista (???)
2. Se la fa il Comune ha bisogno di una dichiarazione firmata e timbrata dal commercialista che tale documento (che comunque è già l'originale) è conforme all'originale conservato presso l'ufficio.
L'avvocato vuole appunto l'originale del documento, quindi cosa devo fare?? (a parte insultare il segretario)?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Buongiorno, un cliente ha bisogno di autenticare il registro IVA per una pratica di recupero credito. Ho stampato il registro per l'autentica ma in Comune il segretario non l'ha voluta autenticare dicendo che:
> 1. L'autentica può essere fatta anche dal Commercialista (???)
> 2. Se la fa il Comune ha bisogno di una dichiarazione firmata e timbrata dal commercialista che tale documento (che comunque è già l'originale) è conforme all'originale conservato presso l'ufficio.
> L'avvocato vuole appunto l'originale del documento, quindi cosa devo fare?? (a parte insultare il segretario)?  
> Grazie per l'aiuto.

  a seguito dellentrata in vigore dellart. 8 L. 18.10.2001, n. 383, è stato soppresso lobbligo di bollatura e vidimazione iniziale
Il codice civile (art. 2218) prevede che l'imprenditore, qualora lo ritenga opportuno, possa sottoporre i libri contabili a bollatura e vidimazione. 
Dunque l'imprenditore potrebbe decidere di bollare e vidimare il libri contabili od alcuni di loro anche dopo l'abolizione di tale obbligo. Questa scelta può attribuire ai libri contabili un diverso valore ai fini probatori e processuali. 
La questione della rilevanza probatoria nei giudizi civili e tributari, della possibilità di ottenere un decreto ingiuntivo contro il debitore sulla base delle risultanze delle proprie scritture contabili o di chiedere ad un notaio un estratto autentico delle scritture medesime è controversa a seguito dell'abolizione dell'obbligo della bollatura, dato che alcuni anni fa era stato abolito l'obbligo della vidimazione.   
Titolo:  La firma sui libri una volta l'anno 
Autore:  Andrea Bongi 
Fonte:  Italia Oggi  pag:  27 
La marcatura temporale e l'apposizione della firma digitale dell'imprenditore sui libri e registri informatici potrà essere apposta una volta l'anno invece che ogni tre mesi. La corretta tenuta degli stessi, poi, sarà assicurata dalla possibilità di consultazione degli stessi in qualsiasi momento. Sono queste le principali modifiche proposte dal disegno di legge Brunetta-Calderoli in materia di tenuta informatica dei libri e delle scritture contabili.  
La Quinta Sezione Civile della Corte di Cassazione (Sent. n. 21317/2009) ha stabilito che è onere del fisco provare "che l'operazione commerciale, documentata dalla fattura", in realtà non è mai stata posta in essere. La Corte ha infatti evidenziato che in tema di accertamento delle imposte sui redditi, nella ipotesi di costi documentati da fatture che lamministrazione finanziaria ritenga relative ad operazioni inesistenti, non spetta al contribuente provare che loperazione è effettiva, ma spetta allamministrazione che adduce la falsità del documento e, quindi, lesistenza di un maggiore imponibile, provare che loperazione commerciale, documentate dalla fattura, in realtà non è stata mai posta in essere. 
Ora tocca a te fare 2 + 2 ....  :Smile:

----------


## gio64

Caro collega,
&#232; capitato anche a me un caso analogo, e l'ho risolto cos&#236;:
1) Il notaio ha fatto una semplice *copia conforme* dell'estratto del registro delle vendite;
2) Sulla copia conforme ho apposto la seguente dichiarazione: _"Dichiaro che quanto sopra &#232; estratto autentico delle scritture contabili della ditta....... da me tenute nelle forme di legge"._
segue timbro e firma
Il documento &#232; stato quindi consegnato all'avvocato che ha proceduto al decreto ingintivo.
Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Caro collega,
> &#232; capitato anche a me un caso analogo, e l'ho risolto cos&#236;:
> 1) Il notaio ha fatto una semplice *copia conforme* dell'estratto del registro delle vendite;
> 2) Sulla copia conforme ho apposto la seguente dichiarazione: _"Dichiaro che quanto sopra &#232; estratto autentico delle scritture contabili della ditta....... da me tenute nelle forme di legge"._
> segue timbro e firma
> Il documento &#232; stato quindi consegnato all'avvocato che ha proceduto al decreto ingintivo.
> Saluti

  il notaio non credo abbia apposto un  timbro con la dichiarazione  _"Dichiaro che quanto sopra &#232; estratto autentico delle scritture contabili della ditta....... da me tenute nelle forme di legge"._
segue timbro e firma 
perch&#233; cos&#236; dichiara di essere lui a tenere le scritture contabili ....
semmai la ditta ha apposto timbro e firma del titolare ed il notaio ha autenticato la firma ma la responsabilit&#224; &#232; sempre del titolare della ditta  :Smile:

----------


## gio64

Attenzione a quanto da me precedentemente scritto:  _"Sulla copia conforme ho apposto"_ (scusa non ho inserito il soggetto "io").
Saluti

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Attenzione a quanto da me precedentemente scritto:  _"Sulla copia conforme ho apposto"_ (scusa non ho inserito il soggetto "io").
> Saluti

  quindi ha ragione il segretario comunale ?
(mi sà di sì ..... :Smile: )

----------


## federikozza

> Caro collega,
> è capitato anche a me un caso analogo, e l'ho risolto così:
> 1) Il notaio ha fatto una semplice *copia conforme* dell'estratto del registro delle vendite;
> 2) Sulla copia conforme ho apposto la seguente dichiarazione: _"Dichiaro che quanto sopra è estratto autentico delle scritture contabili della ditta....... da me tenute nelle forme di legge"._
> segue timbro e firma
> Il documento è stato quindi consegnato all'avvocato che ha proceduto al decreto ingintivo.
> Saluti

  Ok ci sono. Il segretario pero' vuole la dichiarazione prima di fare l'autentica, ma gira e rigira penso sia uguale, no? Faro' cosi':
1. Sulla fotocopia dell'estratto faro' la dichiarazione come suggerisce gio64;
2. Portero' originale e fotocopia con la mia dichiarazione. 
A giorni la conclusione. Grazie a tutti!  :Smile:

----------


## alfredo da roma

Legge 2 28 gennaio 2009
Art. 16 
12. I commi 4 e 5 dell'articolo 23 del decreto legislativo 7 marzo 2005, n. 82, recante «Codice dell'amministrazione digitale», sono sostituiti dai seguenti: 
«4. Le copie su supporto informatico di qualsiasi tipologia di documenti analogici originali, formati in origine su supporto cartaceo o su altro supporto non informatico, sostituiscono ad ogni effetto di legge gli originali da cui sono tratte se la loro conformita' all'originale e' assicurata da chi lo detiene mediante l'utilizzo della propria firma digitale e nel rispetto delle regole tecniche di cui all'articolo 71. 
5. Con decreto del Presidente del Consiglio dei Ministri possono essere individuate particolari tipologie di documenti analogici originali unici per le quali, in ragione di esigenze di natura pubblicistica, permane l'obbligo della conservazione dell'originale analogico oppure, in caso di conservazione ottica sostitutiva, la loro conformita' all'originale deve essere autenticata da un notaio o da altro pubblico ufficiale a cio' autorizzato con dichiarazione da questi firmata digitalmente ed allegata al documento informatico.». 
12-bis. Dopo l'articolo 2215 del codice civile e' inserito il seguente: 
«Art. 2215-bis. (Documentazione informatica). - I libri, i repertori, le scritture e la documentazione la cui tenuta e' obbligatoria per disposizione di legge o di regolamento o che sono richiesti dalla natura o dalle dimensioni dell'impresa possono essere formati e tenuti con strumenti informatici. Le registrazioni contenute nei documenti di cui al primo comma debbono essere rese consultabili in ogni momento con i mezzi messi a disposizione dal soggetto tenutario e costituiscono informazione primaria e originale da cui e' possibile effettuare, su diversi tipi di supporto, riproduzioni e copie per gli usi consentiti dalla legge. Gli obblighi di numerazione progressiva, vidimazione e gli altri obblighi previsti dalle disposizioni di legge o di regolamento per la tenuta dei libri, repertori e scritture, ivi compreso quello di regolare tenuta dei medesimi, sono assolti, in caso di tenuta con strumenti informatici, mediante apposizione, ogni tre mesi a far data dalla messa in opera, della marcatura temporale e della firma digitale dell'imprenditore, o di altro soggetto dal medesimo delegato, inerenti al documento contenente le registrazioni relative ai tre mesi precedenti. Qualora per tre mesi non siano state eseguite registrazioni, la firma digitale e la marcatura temporale devono essere apposte all'atto di una nuova registrazione, e da tale apposizione decorre il periodo trimestrale di cui al terzo comma. I libri, i repertori e le scritture tenuti con strumenti informatici, secondo quanto previsto dal presente articolo, hanno l'efficacia probatoria di cui agli articoli 2709 e 2710 del codice civile». 
12-ter. L'obbligo di bollatura dei documenti di cui all'articolo 2215-bis del codice civile, introdotto dal comma 12-bisdel presente articolo, in caso di tenuta con strumenti informatici, e' assolto in base a quanto previsto all'articolo 7 del decreto del Ministero dell'economia e delle finanze 23 gennaio 2004, pubblicato nella Gazzetta Ufficialen. 27 del 3 febbraio 2004.

----------

